# wmv-Video einbinden



## WIK-Lars (20. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Viedo in diese Beispielseite eingebunden. Soweit so gut, es wird schon mal richtig positioniert dargestellt.

Zwei Haken gibt es aber noch:
- im Internet-Explorer 7 muß ich mindestens zwei Mal auf die Play-Taste (manchmal auch drei mal) drücken, damit das Viedo abgespielt wird
- im Firefox 2 geht das Video gleich mit Öffnen der Seite los, was es eigentlich gar nicht soll. Im embed-Tag habe ich deswegen autostart=false eingestellt. Außerdem fehlen hier auch völlig die Bedienelemente des Players, was natürlich dann auch meinem Ziel widerspricht, dass der User das Video selber starten und beenden können soll.

Vielen Dank für Eure sachdienlichen Hinweise zum Einbinden von Videos!!


----------



## WIK-Lars (27. Februar 2008)

Ich würde jetzt erst mal gerne das wmv-Video in ein Flashformat konvertieren.
Gibt es da ein kostenloses Tool, mit dem man das bewerkstelligen kann?


----------



## TheRealHoudini (3. März 2008)

WIK-Lars hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde jetzt erst mal gerne das wmv-Video in ein Flashformat konvertieren.
> Gibt es da ein kostenloses Tool, mit dem man das bewerkstelligen kann?



Das kannst du doch ganz einfach mit der Importfunktion von Flash umsetzen. Einfach das Video auswählen und du hast die Möglichkeiten Qualität etc einzustellen.

Flash exportiert dir dann auch schon die passende HTML Datei dazu.

Bzgl. dem 2 x klicken im IE7. Das hängt mit irgendsoeiner Lizenzgeschichte zwischen Microsoft und Adobe zusammen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.

Ich löse das Problemchen mit SWFobject -> google mal danach.

Hoffe dir geholfen zu haben.
Gruß TheRealHoudini


----------

